# same sex free IUI attempts???



## the tillsons (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi there,

does anyone out there know how many (if any) IUI attempts same sex couples are allowed free on NHS, we've been led to believe it was 3, now my clinic has told us its just one.    Which we had, and it didn't work.   

I've had all the tests, there is no problem with fertility so its straight forward IUI-D (Donor sperm).

Any help would be gratefully received guys cos we are mighty confused and our clinic are even more confused.com !!!

Thanks


----------



## dyketastic (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi

It all depends on the policy of your local PCT.  I'm sure that my local PCT City and Hackney provide 3 funded IUI's if you qualify and that is the same for both gay and straight couples

Best bet is to contact your local PCT and ask them for a copy of their funding policy

Good Luck


----------



## the tillsons (Aug 23, 2009)

ok thanks will contact them as soon as


----------



## BaT (Oct 16, 2008)

As dyketastic said it depends on your PCT.  

I always thought it was three but my paperwork from our clinic is saying we are going to get 4 funded by our PCT (Croydon).  I still think it is only three but will quiery it if we get to that point!


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes, it really does vary hugely from one PCT to another. Some don't fund any at all! But whatever their qualifying rules for free treatment are, it should be the same for straight and gay couples, otherwise they can be hauled up under the Equal Opportunities Act (or whatever it's called). 
Sometimes it gets a bit complicated around the "have to have been trying for xxx months" though, as obviously lesbian couples don't get to try at home (or at least not without some male input!).


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

My PCT fund nothing... they wouldnt even fund my £5.87 clomid precription


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

hiya... I'm new to this board...
..We live in Wales and at first we were told there was no chance of any funding for DIUI, but, that the nhs would do some tests for us to reduce our costs, just yesterday they informed us they can now fund upto 3 DIUI cycles. Apparently the Welsh Ass Gov changed the rules due to someone lobbying. 

I'm just wondering the timescale from referral to a clinic, to treatment? in your experience what's that been like please?  The consultant yest, said it would depend on how long the government dictated we should wait incase we get pregnant.... errr hello...immaculate conception....anyways surely they should recognise gay couples are not actually in the same boat..lol..suku


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

We got niffety naffety booger all


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

awww sorry to hear that. We do feel very lucky. We were wondering how the hell we were going to pay and I even sold my vehicle to try and kick start our maybe gayby fund ...time will tell if the nhs treatment comes to fruition.  ... for now i'll carry on cycling to work


----------



## Mini Us (Aug 20, 2009)

Does anyone know how this works usually? Do they refer you to a clinic or will they pay for your treatment at the clinic of your choice. Reason I ask is because we have already begun tx privately and wonder if we can continue at our clinic with nhs funding if we run out of money   assuming our new PCT funds IUI


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Mini-Us, as I understand it, only certain clinics in each area are awarded funding for NHS work. I'm basing this on the fact that my clinic used to do NHS work (definitely IVF, don't know about IUI), then lost the NHS contract and struggled until they've just been taken over by Bourn Hall Cambridge (which had been given the NHS contract and then couldn't cope with the workload, so now the 2 clinics will share it). 
Because of this, I'm guessing that you probably need to be referred from your GP.
When I asked about getting IVF on the NHS in my PCT (admittedly, this is going back to 2005, so it may have changed), I was told that if you had paid for any private fertility treatment at all, that excluded you from getting any treatment on the NHS.


----------



## Mini Us (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Nismat


----------



## the tillsons (Aug 23, 2009)

hey guys thanks for all your replies, seems its all a bit hit and miss across the country and we've got some serious researching to do.

Best of luck to all of you x x x


----------



## dyketastic (Nov 21, 2008)

Not sure how up to date this and also doesnt tell you funding criteria but gives you an idea if your PCT funds fertility treatment. Alot of the east london boroughs seem to provide funding

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/FundingforFertility/?id=6680


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey,

we were given 5 free goes at IUI - all unmedicated - as they reckon that equals 1 go at IVF.

This is at St Marys in Manchester



k


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

It depends which pct you come under, as some FFer's have said some don't fund any, others do.  A PCT will negotiate a contract with a NHS clinic, some have one or two clinics so sometimes people do get choice they negotiate contracts and prices with the clinic for their pts cycles.  I haven't heard of any giving you the money and letting you go to a clinic of your choice but you can ask some will fund drugs but not cycles etc.


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Bloomin postcode lottery.......they try every method in the book here in Stoke to delay people..So not fair, we can manage to pay for our treatment but have we know childless people who can't get treatment...the bloomin system stinks


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

nothing here either, not a funded clomid prescription, not pregnyl, we even had to pay for written results of our HIV and Hep screening.


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Rosypie its the same here... my dr told me he wouldnt fund our clomid prescription and it was cheaper for me to pay my clinic than the NHS


----------

